# New Rims for a Columbia Lightweighte



## Bozman (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a couple of Columbia lightweights with 26x1.375 tires on them. I'd like to ride them more often without fear of damaging the hard  to find 26x1.375 tires. What Rims should I get to lace up for the everyday riders?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 27, 2013)

The originals should be 599mm. You could go to 597mm using Schwinn rims from the 1960-70s (Schwinn 26 inch lightweight type) or to 590mm using English 3 speed type rims (or Sun CR 18 aluminum). There are a few more tire options in the English size, though I suspect the Schwinn size is slightly closer to the originals.


----------

